# Casa Fuente hook up!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

As you may or may not know. Jim (doogie466) went to Vegas a week or so ago. I asked him to pick me up some goodies while he was there.

We hooked up last night at out favorite spot Hudson Valley Cigars. They put in a nice patio complete with a Tiki bar, beach and a stage. The band was real good and the drinks were cold and the food as always, great!

The meet was a twofold thing. First was to pick up my goodies from him. Second was to smoke a few stogies before I got my tooth pulled today. (since I cant smoke for 24 hours now ).

Well six hours, several drinks, a burger and four stogies later we parted company. While there I also hit the Humi for two RP Decade Torpedo's, two V Lancero's and a Tatuaje Unicos. The Tat and one of the V's went to Jim for hooking me up.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice Dozer, I love the ashtray!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! Sounds like you had a GREAT day!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats Awesome!! Love that tray too*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the cigars. had a great time last night


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet ash tray...Sounds like you guys had a blast!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very very cool, and love the tray


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh BTW he also hooked me up with a Tommy Bahama ashtray. He got one too so I will let him post pics of it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Oh BTW he also hooked me up with a Tommy Bahama ashtray. He got one too so I will let him post pics of it.


sweeeeeeeeeeeeet I've seen those there really really nice


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

very cool ashtray. From the looks of it a good way to spend the evening before the visit to the dentist.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pickup I too dig the ashtray


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Good Shots Big Doz


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice... cool ashtray


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok doze-start taking care of those chompers and always offer your dentist a stogie-makes for good relations


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the ashtray!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great ashtray


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice Dozer -- looks like you guys had a great time--Do not want to spoil your day bud--If I remember correctly its more like a week of not smoking, not sure but do remember it being much longer than 24 hrs.. 

Sorry Bud!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like you did it up right! I'm diggin the ashtray.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great time!! Love the tray too!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Jeez, and my sniffer and taster still don't work...glad I can see tho. Looks like agreat time.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

very, very nice..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Very nice Dozer -- looks like you guys had a great time--Do not want to spoil your day bud--If I remember correctly its more like a week of not smoking, not sure but do remember it being much longer than 24 hrs..
> 
> Sorry Bud!


Nope he did say 24hrs and so did the nurse. After the pull they sat me down and gave me extra gauze and a bunch of instructions. The first question asked was "Do you smoke". I said only cigars. I was then told not to for 24hrs. However, I am not going to push my luck and plan on waiting 48-72hrs. So far still no pain and the bleeding stopped yesterday. It does feel weird though but I'll get used to it.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice tray, Mike!! And some good cigars too!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

One heck of a pickup. I loved the one Casa Fuente I had.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the Case Fuentes and the ashtray is simply beautiful. I brought one back for Troy when I went to Vegas. (The best souvenirs are the ones you can share. )


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Love the Case Fuentes and the ashtray is simply beautiful. I brought one back for Troy when I went to Vegas. (The best souvenirs are the ones you can share. )


I saw your post. Thats why I asked him to pick me up one. Had I known they came in two sizes I would have had him get me both.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet ashtray. Hope your surviving not being able to smoke.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I saw your post. Thats why I asked him to pick me up one. Had I known they came in two sizes I would have had him get me both.


Now, that would have been sweet! The only problem with ours is that since it's only the second ashtray we've actually paid for (first being the stinky), I'm scared of breaking it. So then we don't use it. Kinda like the fine china set you register for when you get married. You put it away and only use it once a year. I just won another ashtray at an Alex Bradley Tempus event last Friday. It's a cool handmade ashtray by some designer, but since it didn't cost me anything (ahem ... except a box of Tempus cigars), I won't baby it like the Casa Fuente.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That ashtray is sweet,the Tommy Bahama,ashtrays are really nice also just got one Saturday.Man i need to get to Vegas!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

maduro4me said:


> Sweet ashtray. Hope your surviving not being able to smoke.


Started smoking today with me morning coffee! :whoohoo:

Miserable no more!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds great mike. :biggrin:


----------

